
Google Predicts Ads in Odd Spots Like Thermostats - adidash
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/05/21/google-predicts-ads-in-odd-spots-like-thermostats/
======
moocow01
Google even suggesting ads on Nest is pretty disgusting to me. When I pay for
a device from a company that is where they should be getting their profit -
don't bait and switch and then serve ads to me.

~~~
nhayden
This is pretty much the norm today, though. Cheaper kindles come with ads.
Laptops and phones come with bundled software that the developers paid to be
on there. The menus in your cable service have ads. Movies have ads. They're
everywhere in stuff you pay for.

------
malandrew
The biggest problem with the ad model is that it effectively kills off most
chances of a paid ad-free product to exist. If you had the option to pay to
not have ads, many of the better off would pay for that privilege, most of
which are the very people more advertisers are trying to reach. A market that
includes everyone is going to be far more valuable per set of eyeballs than
one that only includes people with not much money to spend.

------
nostrademons
"It is cold. Would you like a sweater? Buy one on Google Shopping Express!"

Saves energy and helps the environment too.

------
hagbardgroup
How exactly would I pitch this to a client?

Would they be text? If they're text, how would they click through? Text ads
have negligible impact on recall without some sort of image. Whatever happened
to context sensitivity?

